# anar mès infinitiu = pasat?



## Jorik5

Hola a todos,

Tengo una pregunta general sobre el pasado en Catalán. ¿Hay alguien que puede explicarme por qué se usa una forma de 'anar' más el infinitivo para formar el pasado simple?
Es que puedo estudiar eso y no es muy difícil, pero me gustaría saber el porque. En mi opinión, por ejemplo, 'vaig menjar' parece más como una forma del futuro, como en Castellano, 'voy a comer'. 

Gracias,

Jorik


----------



## ACQM

En català tembé existeix la forma de futur "anar a +infinitu". Així "Vaig menjar" es passat i "Vaig a menjar" es futur immediat.


----------



## Elessar

Potser este fil t'ajuda.


----------



## kyrie26

En català, com bé t'han dit, anar+infinitiu és passat. És l'equivalent al passat simple però sona menys formal. 
Pel que fa a això que el company ACQM ha dit sobre anar + a infinitiu, no hi estic d'acord. En català per expressar el futur immediat fem servir el temps en futur (ex:ara menjaré). Anar + a infinitiu només és viable quan hi ha un moviment (ex: ara vaig a veure una pel·lícula al cinema).


----------



## ernest_

He trobat un article que parla sobre l'origen d'aquesta forma verbal:
http://www.academia.edu/1147977/Present_and_historical_perspectives_on_the_Catalan_GO-past

Per altra banda, estic d'acord amb el o la kyrie26 que la forma anar + a + infinitiu no existeix en català normatiu, tot i que a la pràctica molta gent la fa servir.


----------



## Jorik5

Moltes graciès. Tot és més clar ara! @ernest_  graciès pel article molt interessant


----------



## Elxenc

Jorik5 said:


> Moltes graciès. _*gràcies*_ Tot és més clar ara! @ernest_  graciès pel article_*gràcies per l'article, *_molt interessant


 

Disculpeu, però,  sabeu si l'article sobre la formació de passat perifràstic mel puc abaixar sense haver de _passar _pel facebook? Gràcies  : http://www.academia.edu/1147977/Pres...atalan_GO-past.


----------



## ernest_

Aquí tens el PDF:
http://ling.uni-konstanz.de/pages/home/jacobs/2011c.pdf‎


----------



## Elxenc

Molt agraït per la teua amabilitat. 

Salutacions


----------



## jmx

Segons el que em van dir als cursos de català del Consorci per a la Normalització Lingüística, la forma "anar a" + infinitiu no és normativa al present, però sí al passat. Exemple:

_Anava a fer-ho però no he pogut._


----------



## Harosn

Jorik5 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Tengo una pregunta general sobre el pasado en Catalán. ¿Hay alguien que puede explicarme por qué se usa una forma de 'anar' más el infinitivo para formar el pasado simple?
> Es que puedo estudiar eso y no es muy difícil, pero me gustaría saber el porque. En mi opinión, por ejemplo, 'vaig menjar' parece más como una forma del futuro, como en Castellano, 'voy a comer'.
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Jorik



De fet, no és el verb anar el que es gasta en el passat perifràstic, sinó el verb inexistent "var". És "nosaltres anem" però "nosaltres *vam* anar" i no "nosaltres *anem *anar". El temps verbal equivalent és el passat simple, o "nosaltres anàrem"


----------



## merquiades

Harosn said:


> De fet, no és el verb anar el que es gasta en el passat perifràstic, sinó el verb inexistent "var". És "nosaltres anem" però "nosaltres *vam* anar" i no "nosaltres *anem *anar". El temps verbal equivalent és el passat simple, o "nosaltres anàrem"



Si, és important notar que les conjugacions no coincideixen:  Aquí hi ha un altre fil que en parla una miqueta.


----------

